# Lighting for a 75 gallon?



## TacomaToker (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi there, I have a couple of questions:

1) Is a single Fluval 3.0 enough for a standard 75 gal?

2) If so, how do you use a fluval 3.0 with a hood?!

3) If not, what lighting would you recommend for a 75 gal with medium-high lighting (no co2 injection)?

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

It's "enough", but any tank front - back wider than 12" is very hard to get good overall coverage with a single fixture. 

Usually you need to take the hood off and run open top or glass lids. 

I would recommend a single 3.0 with supplemental LED strip lighting or individual supplemental T5-HO lighting. Or 2 x 3.0's if your wallet allows for it. 

You can also try raising the single 3.0 up above the tank to try for better coverage.


----------



## TacomaToker (Nov 16, 2020)

So what lights would you recommend if I’m using a hood? I really want a light that has sunset and sunrise mode, as well as the ability to do a split photo period.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

TacomaToker said:


> So what lights would you recommend if I’m using a hood? I really want a light that has sunset and sunrise mode, as well as the ability to do a split photo period.


It completely depends on the style of the hood. 

You can still use the sunrise / sunset and split photo periods with multiple lights running at once. 

Like I said, a single 3.0 will work, you just might run into some front - back coverage issues.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

I use GHL Mitras LX 7004

https://www.aquariumcomputer.com/usa/product/mitras-lx-7004-silver-white-usa-cnd/

Just a great light, I come from a Saltwater background. So this is common light there. You can adjust all of the light spectrum and adjust the intensity across the day. These are set up master and slave. An you can set up the lights with a phone app.


----------



## TacomaToker (Nov 16, 2020)

Cool, thanks for the info. Between these two hoods, which would you recommend:

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...TtDP1ogVGGn76zmL_9saAsFeEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Or:

https://www.amazon.com/H2Pro-Canopy-Gallon-Aquarium-0-16in/dp/B07GFWYLMM

Sorry for the long links. I don’t see any way to embed the links into text on mobile. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## TacomaToker (Nov 16, 2020)

Ed, that’s absolutely beautiful. Stunning tank. Sadly, I’m just a young lad and $600 lights are way out of my budget. Someday..


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

TacomaToker said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. Between these two hoods, which would you recommend:
> 
> https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...TtDP1ogVGGn76zmL_9saAsFeEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> ...


Either or is fine, and you can use any lights running those hoods, they are just glass tops really, not really an enclosed hood.


----------



## TacomaToker (Nov 16, 2020)

Yea I should probably stop calling them hoods. I’ve just only ever had traditional hoods, so trying to understand how the lights work with these glass tops. I assume I could just rest the 3.0 on top of it? Or would you advise lifting it a few inches to get proper spread?


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

TacomaToker said:


> Yea I should probably stop calling them hoods. I’ve just only ever had traditional hoods, so trying to understand how the lights work with these glass tops. I assume I could just rest the 3.0 on top of it? Or would you advise lifting it a few inches to get proper spread?


The 3.0 has plastic "feet" that sit on top of the tanks black trim / glass rim. They are adjustable to fit any tank (in your case, any tank near 48" long). 

You can rest the feet directly on the glass lid as well. 

You could also try and DIY some sort of spacer / hanging kit to lift the light up a dew inches for better spread, which is what I did with my 2.0 light.


----------



## TacomaToker (Nov 16, 2020)

Great, lots of good info. Really appreciate it. I have some 17 and 21 inch Marineland hidden LED strips laying around, you think those would work well to supplement spread in the case I don’t end up lifting the 3.0? Or would I need some more specialized led strips actually designed for plants?


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

TacomaToker said:


> Great, lots of good info. Really appreciate it. I have some 17 and 21 inch Marineland hidden LED strips laying around, you think those would work well to supplement spread in the case I don’t end up lifting the 3.0? Or would I need some more specialized led strips actually designed for plants?


The Fluval can provide most of the legwork when it comes to growing your plants. Just know that you'll have to place the light in a spot that allows most of your plants to have good light coverage. If you require more coverage in the front / back for the plants, you'll have to go with some stronger lighting suitable for growing plants. 

You can easily use those Marineland LED's to shine light on any darker areas / shadowed areas to please your eye, just know that they won't be as capable as the Fluval is for growing plants.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

I have been able to get away with a single 3.0 on my 75 gallon by using makeshift risers made from blocks of 2x4. It reduces the PAR a little but the light spread is just right. If you're going for high energy with co2 injection, you'd want to either double up or go with a black box or two for the power.










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

TacomaToker said:


> Ed, that’s absolutely beautiful. Stunning tank. Sadly, I’m just a young lad and $600 lights are way out of my budget. Someday..




Yes these are great lights. Coming from a saltwater side of the hobby. The lights used by freshwater hobbyist are like toy’s. These lights let you change out the LED modules as new LED’s are released. So they are future proof. 
I have tested the marineland and fluval lights an their par levels are really low on deeper tanks. To the point of being useless.


----------



## Slushpup (Apr 12, 2020)

EdWiser said:


> Yes these are great lights. Coming from a saltwater side of the hobby. The lights used by freshwater hobbyist are like toy’s. These lights let you change out the LED modules as new LED’s are released. So they are future proof.
> I have tested the marineland and fluval lights an their par levels are really low on deeper tanks. To the point of being useless.


Eh, I'll Take HME Cetus 2 lights over that overpriced garbage. Who cares if you can change leds out when the HME stuff can grow everything on the planet already? Heck even Radions are cheaper and look to have a much better spectrum out of the box. Even my other light I use, made by AI of course, are a better buy than those. The spectrum on those leaves much to be desired from the page that I looked up.


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

TacomaToker said:


> ...with medium-high lighting (*no co2 injection*)?


I would be concerned about finding good tank balance when using strong light without CO2. Seems like asking for algae issues?

The 75g is a great size for a satisfying planted tank. Keep us informed.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

I figured better to bump this thread since I’m also exploring lighting for my 75 gallon... I bought two 25W LED floodlights but didn’t like the shadows so I threw on my old 24” finnex across the middle. 

TBH I don’t love the look so I saw a deal on the hygger 48” HG-957 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0896Y818P/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_dlC_VO-ZFb5M7Y55X that ended up under $60. This model seems newer & I don’t see anything about it here on the forum. It may be the same as the model in the recent hygger v NICREW thread.

For comparison this photo is of the two floodlights plus 24” finnex.

Sorry if this is a hijack! I’ve been off the forum for 3+ years. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpringHalo (Oct 13, 2017)

bbroush said:


> I figured better to bump this thread since I’m also exploring lighting for my 75 gallon... I bought two 25W LED floodlights but didn’t like the shadows so I threw on my old 24” finnex across the middle.
> 
> TBH I don’t love the look so I saw a deal on the hygger 48” HG-957 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0896Y818P/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glc_fabc_dlC_VO-ZFb5M7Y55X that ended up under $60. This model seems newer & I don’t see anything about it here on the forum. It may be the same as the model in the recent hygger v NICREW thread.
> 
> ...


Nice tank! You should really start a new thread, or go over to the thread that recommended those LEDs and continue discussion there. You can reduce the shadow and shimmering effect of the floodlights by sticking on some diffuser film and or increase the height of the fixtures. In my 75g I have two fixtures about 20" above the surface (in an enclosed hood though). To get more even coverage that close to the surface you'd need to go with 3-4 lights and diffuser film.

Cheers


----------

